# Wifi Abbrüche  mit Laptop HP omen WiFi 6 ax200 card



## xyt (8. September 2019)

*Wifi Abbrüche  mit Laptop HP omen WiFi 6 ax200 card*

Hallo

Habe einen neuen Laptop HP omen 17. Ist zum zocken gedacht da ich viel unterwegs bin. 

Am Wochenende habe ich mit diesen bestellt und erstmal einen Stresstest unterzogen. Dabei bin ich auf folgendes Problem gestoßen 

Die WLAN Verbindung bricht unregelmäßig ab. Dadurch verliert der Laptop seine Internet Erblindung für mehrere Sekunden. Passiert mal nach 2 Minuten mal nach 30.Die automatische Verbindung verbindet dann binnen 60 Sekunden wieder und alles läuft wie gewohnt. Problem tritt bei 5ghz und 2.4ghz Netz auf. Ich habe ca. 10 weitere Endgeräte im Netz ohne Probleme. Router und Modem ist eine FB 4690 cable. 

Treiber sind aktualisiert worden. Ältere Treiber habe ich versucht ohne Erfolg. Ich habe insgesamt mehr als10 Stunden nun erfolglos versucht das Problem zu lösen. Virenscanner komplett entfernt, Windows defender und Firewall deaktiviert, powermanagement settings getestet, Tipps und Tricks aus dem Netz probiert., funkkanal in der FB angepasst usw Ohne Erfolg 


Mit netsh habe ich einen Report erzeugt. Anhang siehe unten. Sieht so aus als würde eine Funktionsanforderung das Problem verursachen. Ich komme jedoch nicht weiter... 

Kann es an einer defekten WLAN Karte liegen oder stört irgendwas an Apps Programmen die Karte und Verbindung?


----------



## Matusalem (9. September 2019)

*AW: Wifi Abbrüche  mit Laptop HP omen WiFi 6 ax200 card*

Vorab die Info: Generell sind es die Endgeräte welche das für sich passende WLAN auswählen. Der WLAN-Router hat nur bedingt Einfluss.

Zwei Versuche:
-Manche WLAN-Adapter haben eine sogenannte Roaming-Aggressivenes Einstellung. Stelle hier den Wert auf die niedrigste Stufe. Falls es an einem übereifrigen Roaming liegt könnte jetzt Besserung eintreten.
Hier ein Link mit einer Beschreibung wo Du die detaillierten WLAN Einstellungen Deines Adapters findest.
Windows 10 WLAN konfigurieren - DasHeimnetzwerk.de

-Vergibt explizit unterschiedliche Namen (SSID) für das WLAN auf 2,4GHz und 5GHz und melde Dich mit dem HP Notebook nur an einem davon an. Lösche aber vorher das alte WLAN aus der WLAN-Liste unter Win10. Spätestens jetzt wurde das Roaming ganz unterbunden und Du weißt exakt ob das die Ursache war.


----------



## xyt (9. September 2019)

*AW: Wifi Abbrüche  mit Laptop HP omen WiFi 6 ax200 card*

Servus Metusalem,

vielen Dank zunächst für deinen Einsatz 

ich muss dazu sagen, dass auch kein zweites 5GHz Netz meines im Funkanal überlegt und nur 3 2.4Ghz Netze in der Nähe befindlich aufgerufen werden können, davon 1 auf dem selben Kanal. Kanalwechsel hatte ich getestestet, ebenso die Vergabe neuer SSID Namen in beiden Netzen, auch unterschiedliche Benennungen. Das RAE hatte ich mir vorher auch angesehen, jedoch die Option nicht gefunden wie in den der Beschreibung und daher wieder verworfen. Die Anleitung ist jedoch sehr hilfreich, die speichere ich mir ab und teste es dann erneut.

Der Laptop ging heute erst einmal zurück. Das hat mich zu sehr beschäftigt, sehe nicht ein knapp 2000 Euro für ein nicht stabiles WLAN auszugeben. Ich werde mir aber gleiches Modell mit höherer GPU neu zulegen, sobald die Erstattung abgeschlossen ist. Dann mal sehen ob die Probleme beim neuen Gerät ebenso auftreten und wenn ja, ob etwas dagegen hilft. Im schlimmsten Fall kaufe ich mir erst einmal zum Test einen WLAN Mico Adapter USB und teste es damit neu. Auf Dauer bin ich dann am überlegen die intern verbaute Wifi 6 Karte zu tauschen. Ist ja kein Hexenwerk der Austausch und so ein Ding kostet kaum 15 Euro, daher nicht der Rede Wert wenn es dadurch besser wird.

Werde natürlich berichten und freue mich, wenn es auch noch andere Meldungen gibt zum Thema. Das Internet ist ja voll damit, zumindest habe ich im Windows Forum etliche Beiträge dazu gefunden und ebenso im HP Forum - wobei das nicht exklusiv bei HP zu finden ist, sondern so ziemlich jeder Laptop Hersteller mal genannt wurde


----------



## Matusalem (10. September 2019)

*AW: Wifi Abbrüche  mit Laptop HP omen WiFi 6 ax200 card*

Huh, Wi-Fi 6. 

Bei brandneuen Technologien und Produkten steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Problemen. Sie sollten funktionieren, keine Frage, doch sind gerade hier am ehesten noch Fehler zu erwarten. Es ist nicht direkt Wi-Fi 6, doch viele Wi-Fi 6 Produkte unterstützen WPA3, dummerweise gibt es auch hier einen Fehler (Sicherheitslücke) und Diskussionen über die Notwendigkeit von WPA3.1.

Einen anderen WLAN-Adapter mit ausgereifter n/ac (Wi-Fi 4/5) Technologie zu nehmen ist da kein schlechter Gedanke.

Vorher am besten per Smartphone und WLAN-Analyzer App den WLAN-Empfangspegel am Einsatzort des Notebooks messen. Nicht das nachher nur das Signal zu schwach war. Ferner kann man prüfen das man keine Geräte mit b Standard noch irgendwo hat und das der Router auch nicht auf Kompatibilität dazu eingestellt ist. Last but not least die Kanalbreite bei 2,4GHz auf 20Mhz und bei 5GHz auf max 80Mhz belassen, WLAN arbeitet dann etwas stabiler.


----------

